# Topknot fixing question



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

So about mid-summer I shaved both of the poodles down (except for ears and topknots) because of all the rain we'd been having and they were getting matted too easily. The time before that they were professionally groomed by a friend. 

I did an okay-job at just winging the topknot, and now their coats are coming in more and their topknots are just out of control and was wondering if anyone had some advise on how to fix them.

-Do I make the topknot seperate from the ears? Like do I make the "dome" of the topknow and leave the ears out of the "doming"? Tsuki (9 month silver toy bitch) has darker ears than her head, and I'd really like to accentuate them as they are so cute. LOL. 

-On both pups, their topknots of deflated it, and Lincolns (8.5 month red mini boy) is just out of control. Their hair looks corded (my mom refers to them as pre-dreads) but not matted. It just decides to "chunk up" instead of remaining poofy. Do I need to trim it shorter?


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Try to imagine a half an orange! but bigger for a miniature poodle, they have to be really clean and straight though first or you will not get a decent finish on it. Do it every 2/3 weeks until you get the hang of it.


----------

